# For those that need lighting help on the cheap.



## table1349 (Aug 11, 2016)

FREE Photographer’s Lighting Handbook from PhotoShelter & Profoto!


----------



## photoguy67 (Aug 11, 2016)

So how long till you get the handbook after giving your email address?


----------

